# Who's goin to the State Series race in Corpus?



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

i cant wait for the race on saturday!!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm heading that way Thursday evening. Can't wait


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Should be a good race......Hopefully some serpents show up
Haha........


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

y? So you can get your butt whipped again.. HAHAHA
I'll be there. I'm ready, got the car cleaned, tires are armored, and bodies shinning


skillett said:


> Should be a good race......Hopefully some serpents show up
> Haha........


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone wanna car/hotel share?


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I will be there.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm already here, already went through a gallon, the track is incredible, very technical so its gonna be anybodies race.......hahaha got ya'll, I'm headed out friday morning


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

skillett said:


> Should be a good race......Hopefully some serpents show up
> Haha........


 You had your chance and missed it.. I'll bring you some Serpent stickers maybe your X-Ray will finish the race sporting those..lol


----------



## TonyLunaTic (Jul 3, 2010)

I'll be there, trying to get there Friday. :texasflag


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> You had your chance and missed it.. I'll bring you some Serpent stickers maybe your X-Ray will finish the race sporting those..lol


Well atleast it didn't run out of gas! Lol. That was a pretty good day of racing! As of now I'm out on corpus myself.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

JANKEII said:


> y? So you can get your butt whipped again.. HAHAHA
> I'll be there. I'm ready, got the car cleaned, tires are armored, and bodies shinning


Don't worry Chuck I got something for too.
last I recall you got you arse handed to by
a serpent also.......Haha


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

skillett said:


> Don't worry Chuck I got something for too.
> last I recall you got you arse handed to by
> a serpent also.......Haha


It's a growing fad! Lol it just keeps happening...'


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Big Phil said:


> You had your chance and missed it.. I'll bring you some Serpent stickers maybe your X-Ray will finish the race sporting those..lol


Next time I won't stop and finish my beer on the stand waiting on you...
lol.......as for Bean he's a snicky driver I hear I'm way ahead
then boom he's on my arse......I really enjoyed the racing .....
Thanks Phil for being a good sport about it.....


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

skillett said:


> Next time I won't stop and finish my beer on the stand waiting on you...
> lol.......as for Bean he's a snicky driver I hear I'm way ahead
> then boom he's on my arse......I really enjoyed the racing .....
> Thanks Phil for being a good sport about it.....


We had a good race it was great..should be fun sat cant wait.


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

ill be headed up to corpus friday mornin. it's gunna be some good racin!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Alright Brandon get your car ready...
should be some good racing.....Alpha man....


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

lol u cant forget about the kyosho


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

was but Dirty Mexican backed out on me


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

*Track Pics*

Got these off rcfiles, I believe its the current layout:
http://www.***********/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13823&d=1304565616

http://www.***********/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13824&d=1304565616


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I like it. Can't wait to rip it up tomorrow.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

That was a fun race. I loved the Expert A main in Nitro. Battaile and Brehnam really gave us a great show all the way to the end! The corpus guys really did a good job hosting I thought. GJ


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

How did the Houston area guys do?


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I know in sportsman buggy 8 of the 10 original who qualified for the A-main were from Houston. 

Janke - tq
Skillet - 1st
Phil - 3rd
me - 5th

Not sure where the others finished.

Congrats to Skillet! He was on it from the get go, through qualifiers and all.

I have to admit that this was one of the funnest tracks that I have raced on. A lot of people talked trash about this place and all of it is absolutely wrong. They did a great job with the track and even ran the event smooth as butter. We started at 9am and finished all racing and awards by 9:30pm... Entire race day in 12 hours, I was shocked when I realized we were out eating at 10pm. I look forward to future races held at Star Car Raceway.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Grayson Witt 2nd
Ryan Mosley finished 4th

In my first and second heats my motor died so I did not finish. Last heat placed 1st. Started the c main finished 1st bumped to the b main finished 1st bumped to the a main. Me and Ruben ended up 6th and 7th or vice versa not to sure. Houston 1-7th in sportsman buggy.

The track was alot of fun!


----------



## aggie4231 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for coming down guys. That was some of the best racing in the mains that I've seen. 

We our a months worth of work into the track, and it paid off. We could of put a end to the drought wither amount of watering that we did. 

JB, man what a gutsy attempt for the win at then end, to bad you just barely got the pipe. 

Justin.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Jason,absolutely the best ,cleanest
and tightest race I've ever raced in......
top five was all Houston Boys.....
Congrats to everyone and specially Brian Stanford
Bumbed from c all the way to the a-main ....
Expert was intense also Between Branam, Dilenger,and Batalle...
Man Texas got some bad Arse racers.....


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Dang! Sounds like some great races. WTG Skillet and congrats to all the Houston guys. See ya'll next week at the River.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

In Electric Buggy I know the top 4 were a Houston sweep. 1st-Jake, 2nd-Traig Clark, 3rd-Jason Wipf & 4th-Derrick Buster. 

The A-main race in Expert Buggy was a nail bitter for sure. I can not believe after 30 minutes Mike battaile and JB were within inches on the last turn of the race! Wow! you could cut the excitement with a knife!!!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Sportsman truggy:

1st Chuck J 
2nd Grayson W
3rd Julius W
4th Rubin S
5th ?

On another note I was thinking about an idea I came across over this weekend of racing. It seems almost everytime there is a big race while drivers are practicing that there is maybe one or two people marshalling. I was thinking what if the track charged an additional $3-$5 for entry and at an average 100 entries would generate $300-$500. Of which the track could use to hire maybe 5-7 people that would just marshal all day (shifts of 4-6 bodies) during practice sessions. Just an idea and for me its well worth the additional couple bucks to get a good quality practice in, what do you guys think?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have always thought that was a good idea.......everyone pay $5 more per person, then get some teenagers who want to make $50 for the day, and stick them out the track all day.


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Controlled practice. Drive a tank, marshall a tank.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Houston Winners


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

viedo of the races thru out the day






@ 4:50 darren doing a great pit job lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Daaaaaaaammmmnnn. I did not realize that Houston pretty much swept it up! Awesome job guys!


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome weekened they really did a excellent job!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Way to to Skillet! That was a great race between you and Grayson. Chuck was tearing it up all weekend as well, congrats!

Man that was fun! That track was awesome and wish that was a 2 day event so I could have got more track time.

Great job Houston!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

An awesome day of racing. The Houston Crowd kicked arse. Wish I could have added to it but, I choked. Congrats to all that won. 

Chuck, still waiting for some fish. Lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

do you want it well done? lol


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

The track was a blast and held up really well. I got 3rd in B Open Buggy race, so real close to bumping up to the big show.

Thanks Darren for the good BBQ on Saturday night. My favorite was "Janke Chicken."


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

JustinK said:


> "Janke Chicken."


LOL, so much for texas BBQ at a RC race, I don't think any piece of meat made it without being crispy.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

2011 RC Pro Texas State Series Round 3. Signup is open.. http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=2040


----------

